# Raw bones



## Claireh1039 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm trying to introduce my 13 week old puppy to raw bones. 

I bought some chicken wings from the butcher but they were huge and very meaty so I cut them, on the joints, into three. I gave Ted the wing tip and, after about 30 seconds chewing, he swallowed it whole!  I left it a couple of days and all seems well but now I'm scared to give him one of the bigger portions in case he does the same thing. Can anyone advise please? BTW I have frozen then thawed the pieces, I think I read it was better to eat?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Claire. Whilst he is still so young I would suggest holding the other end of the wing so that he slows down and chews it properly. Or give him the whole wing. He has to chew it then. Cut down on another meal if you think it's too big. My Phoebe gobbles her food too. Three crunches on a whole wing and it's gone.....unless I give it to her frozen. That slows her down! Stop worrying. Your pup will be fine.


----------



## Claireh1039 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks. This is a poo that doesn't relish his food (we're used to Labradors).
He tends to pick so I was amazed and horrified to see how quickly the wing tip disappeared.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine love a wing - but I always feed them frozen otherwise _the gobble and then later regurgitate_ thing happens


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The smaller the pieces the more likely they gobble. Mine had to learn to chew but I gave them really large pieces to start (turkey necks). Now they break everything up and chew. Even chicken feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Claireh1039 said:


> Thanks. This is a poo that doesn't relish his food (we're used to Labradors).
> He tends to pick so I was amazed and horrified to see how quickly the wing tip disappeared.


Max is like that re food. A very delicate eater in all things. Raw floats his boat much more than kibble, but even then he wants variety. Phobe is gobble girl. Any food....it's gone!


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep the bigger the better especially while they are young and not used to it. Olly was swapped to raw at 9 weeks old and by 11 weeks he was eating a whole rabbit or a duck, portioned but just one big piece. They learn to tear crunch and give their teeth and jaws a real good workout (plus brushing and flossing those sharp pincers). I always watch him mind even now when is feeding time I potter in the kitchen so I am close and watch him.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm a bit confused about this bone thing. I though giving chicken bones was a no no to dogs?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Cooked bones are a not good. Some raw bones are soft and easily eaten and digested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Humspoff said:


> I'm a bit confused about this bone thing. I though giving chicken bones was a no no to dogs?


The rule is Do not feed cooked bones.

Raw bones are good provided they are none weight bearing. So chicken wings, chicken necks, chicken carcass. Cow rib bones etc. but all raw. . Hope that helps.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Claireh1039 (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't know about non weight bearing so thanks for that. 

Ted will now chew a bone, albeit with my gripping the end with pliers. Initially, I accidentally loosened my grip and, gulp, it was gone! It didn't seem to do him any harm but I hang on more tightly now. As soon as he has eaten all the wings I chopped in three, I'll get him on whole pieces


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

I can't believe all of you give your dog/puppy raw at all, but chicken bones especially. On this side of the Atlantic, that's a real no-no. First, I'd worry about bacteria, particularly salmonella And chicken bones splinter so easily, at least if they've been cooked! Even most beef bones aren't recommended because the high fat content .


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sassy said:


> I can't believe all of you give your dog/puppy raw at all, but chicken bones especially. On this side of the Atlantic, that's a real no-no. First, I'd worry about bacteria, particularly salmonella And chicken bones splinter so easily, at least if they've been cooked! Even most beef bones aren't recommended because the high fat content .



I think I am on the same side of the Atlantic as you and very much feed my dogs a fully raw diet for more than a year. There are many people who feed their dogs raw for a variety of reasons. Mine was because Beemer could not put on weight with kibble as any increase beyond a cup a day gave him liquid poop. Before raw, he severe problems with his anal glands so that they could never fully express them without him hurting too much. Transitioning between kibbles required no more than a 10% change across 2 weeks or liquid poop. I transitioned my two to a raw diet with just a single meal fast and they didn't have any of the problems with other foods. 

As for your concerns, dog digestive tract is much shorter than ours and are much more heartier to bacteria like salmonella and ecoli than ours. My two seem to have a more robust immune system and truthfully my own GI tract seems better off since I switched them. I wash my hands and clean surfaces but I don't wipe their faces after they've eaten and my two lather my face with kisses.

They also have little to no food that is cooked. All bones are raw. Treats are freeze dried or bully sticks. I switch up their protein at every meal and introduce new foods all of the time with no problems. Since I've switched to raw, there have been more kibble recalls than recalls of meat. While it isn't for everyone, raw diet works best for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sassy said:


> I can't believe all of you give your dog/puppy raw at all, but chicken bones especially. On this side of the Atlantic, that's a real no-no. First, I'd worry about bacteria, particularly salmonella And chicken bones splinter so easily, at least if they've been cooked! Even most beef bones aren't recommended because the high fat content .


The thing is, when you put aside all your own reservations and hygiene concerns and actually take the HUGE step to feeding raw, you suddenly see and understand the benefits for your dogs. THIS is what they are designed to eat. It suits their bodies in every way. They have very few gut issues, their skin is supple and itch free, their teeth are white and strong, they are active but calm, their coats are glossy, eyes bright and they enjoy their meals. The salt content is perfect, they are able to access all the vitamins and minerals they require, they get natural liquid from their food, ear problems disappear, it's just a win win situation. On a human level I dislike dried foods intensely and avoid buying them or feeding them to the family, they taste disgusting ( other than raisins etc) and I would never dream of feeding my family a diet based on dried food.....so WHY should I inflict the same on my dogs? ....... Just so you know all my previous dogs were kibble fed. I thought it was fine.....until I went raw with my two Cockerpoos......wow! What a difference. It's raw for every dog I own from now onwards and my abject apologies to my 5 previous dogs for inflicting kibble on them their whole lives!


----------

